# ih 274 how many rows?



## mrbean (Dec 7, 2011)

If I have it right, the 274 was the last offset tractor made by ih. If anyone knows, could they tell me whether it was possible to set up the belly mount cultivator for 4 rows...say 28" spacing for doing soybeans?

thanks

P.S. love to hear opinions of the overall tractor as well (good and bad points)


----------



## Jburd964 (May 25, 2010)

I've got one of these an I like it. For its size it a pretty stout. I don't have the cultalivators for mine but do have under carrage. I've have never done any farming with it just dirt work and brush hogging. I have worked the bean fields before as a kid and dont think I would want to get into a hundred aced field on this little of tractor unless I owned a herd of them. Have been thinking of selling it for lack of use.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The 274 was a continuation of the Farmall A and was probably rated for 1-2 rows. I doubt that the cultivators could be set for 4 rows, but I could be wrong. The tractors were generally used by small truck farms that didn't need a large tractor or implements, so your options may be limited for cultivating 4 rows at a time.


----------



## mrbean (Dec 7, 2011)

*ih 274 # rows*

thanks for the replies. From everything I have seen/heard, 2 rows was indeed the best one can get from these cultivating tractors.


----------

